# The Falls - DOOA Wall 60



## TBRO (24 Nov 2018)

When I was younger, I once got lost in a Jungle. To make my escape I had to follow a river and climb down several water falls. At the time I just wanted to get back to a road but looking back, the scenery was amazing! 

The crystal clear stream was full of little fish and shrimp, the surrounding rocks were covered in a garden of mosses and ferns. 

Thus when I saw the DOOA Wall it seemed like a way of emulating that environment. I considered building something myself but in the end decided to spend the money. The wall is very nicely constructed with lots of little features I wouldn’t have thought of.

Eventually it will hang in a 60p aquarium, decided to go for a full aquarium to maximize humidity + give me the option of standard aquarium set up in future.

Twinstar light and Eheim Classic 250, not decided if it needs a heater yet! 

I’ve been mocking up hard scape in an old tank in my garage. It’s slightly deeper front to back than a 60p but otherwise the same. 

The water will come up to the level of the bottom foam pad.

Scapewise I want to do a deeply concave scape, like a waterfall eroding into a steep volcanic slope. I have some heather wood and lava rock to make a base. I anticipate all the rocks will be covered by moss. When I’m happy I will glue all the wood together, will try and direct some water to flow over the wood. 

Plants will help with the concave appearance. 

My list so far: 

Christmas moss (most of the pads and rocks)
Emergant Hygrophila Pinitifada 
Emergant Anubis 
Hydrocotyle sp. trailing down the middle
Urtricularia (hope it flowers!)

Here’s what I have so far:














Should be really interesting project. Thanks for looking. T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (2 Dec 2018)

Bit of a slow burner this one! Managed to blend up some weeping moss from my big tank. I used @Nigel’s yoghurt method. I painted the wood and stuck it in a propagator. 

I’m gradually trying to transition plants to emersed. Hard keeping a tank empty but slowly does it...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (2 Dec 2018)

Following this with interest mate. I'm going to do a similar thing with a 300 cube but was looking at knocking something up out if sheets of acrylic. Didn't realise you could buy stuff off the shelf.


----------



## TBRO (2 Dec 2018)

They do an all together 30cm system but it’s pricey. Nice thing is if you search on the web there is a free Aquajournal that has details of the system. Might be handy if you go the diy route. Good luck, felt it was beyond my skills 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (2 Dec 2018)

The plan I had was combining a HM filter with an acrylic box at the top so the water gets pulled through the sponge by a filter and the sprayed into the top where it trickles down some emergent planting like a water fall. Not sure if planting the HM sponge is going to restrict flow too much though.


----------



## TBRO (2 Dec 2018)

Well I think that’s the beauty of this kind of system. The wall will form a big surface area, very aerobic, trickle filter.

 Given the size of the underwater section + a bigish external filter + secondary filtration via lava rock = (hopefully) a really well filtered tank.

One of my concerns is the lack of flow there will underwater.

Should suit species like clown killies etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (2 Dec 2018)

Sounds like a super idea


----------



## FishLifeLondon (2 Dec 2018)

If you look up James Wong Betta on Google Images or Instagram you'll see he's done a sort of Walstad method aquarium with a wall of capillary matting on a sheet of acrylic which wicked up water for plants which are pinned down with floristry pins.If you look up Jane Perrone she has covered this in an article with a podcast.

To me this is much more appealing than buying a £350 DOOA 30 Terra being around 1/2 of the price with the loss of not having the water trickling, light and ADA sticker. Then again you could add a small and cheap pump.

I really like the scape you've planned which is close to how I would scape it. I would be interested to hear your plans for planting.


----------



## TBRO (2 Dec 2018)

Yes, James Wong’s scapes are really inspirational! I’ve used some of his techniques to get growth on the wood sticking out of my big tank. 

I quite like the challenge of growing aquarium plants, emergant. Most are marginal zone plants. No reason I couldn’t use more terrestrial plants like JW. They would essentially be hydroponically growing. 

Crazy the humidity some species need to from in air - I’m looking at you Java Fern! Guess some things grow on rocks that receive constant mist from water falls? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishLifeLondon (2 Dec 2018)

Although I enjoy much of what I see on James Wong's Instgram feed according to Carlos Magdelena he doubts the success of his lily bowl with little light. To me it's unclear as to wether his 'updates' are more 'throwbacks'. Perhaps he simply bought a lily that had already flowered. Anyway, I don't doubt his success with the betta aquarium, the shallow aquarium, light bulb wabi kusa, his window sill pots and planted coffee table. I just imagine it's quite easy as a public figure to gloss over little bits of information or claim some half truths.

Some cool aquarium plants I would try emmersed would be Hydrocotyle Tripartita, Bucephalandras, Anubias Coffeefolia and seeing as you mention Java Fern maybe try some Bolbitis as I've seen people use it emmersed from an aquascape.


----------



## TBRO (8 Dec 2018)

Amazing to find some Java fern in a bucket, that’s been in my shed since September! Pretty dark and sub zero temp. Still alive??

Installed it in my bits box. Will use when I scape. Finally got the Pinitifada to start growing emergant 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (9 Dec 2018)

Got board waiting for cabinet so bought a cheap cupboard from local charity shop. 

Nice to finally put the tank with the wall. 

One of the quirky features is the inflow takes a 10mm tubing and the outflow 12 mm conventional tubing (that most Eheim filters use). 

I picked up a DOOA connector at the same time. I’m not sure how the filter flow will work but usually easy to adjust down with a tap. Maybe that’s the idea of the 10 mm tubing, will evoke poiseuille law? 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquacoen (9 Dec 2018)

Very interesting setup. Your bits box looks promising!


----------



## TBRO (12 Dec 2018)

I’ve got a Terrarium fogger, tried it out tonight. Think it will work on a timer, several times a day, keep the mosses not growing on the wall moist + it will look cool! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (15 Dec 2018)

Seen some great scapes on the ADA site using this system. 









Also seen some brilliant natural moss scapes while out walking. Some very Hydrocotyle looking plants 













Plenty of mossy inspiration! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (18 Dec 2018)

Full scape is going to have to await my Christmas Holidays but couldn’t resist setting up a moss pad. 

This will require a lot of moss! I’ve been saving cuttings of weeping moss, so should be OK.

For reference a large Tropica sized moss portion does about 1 pad (12 in total).









Not quite a wall yet! 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (18 Dec 2018)

Hi all, 





TBRO said:


> Some very Hydrocotyle looking plants


It is <"Pennywort"> (_Umbilicus rupestris_). 

We have a <"couple of threads"> where it is mentioned.

cheers Darrel


----------



## TBRO (18 Dec 2018)

Thanks Darrel, it was growing in a hedge. So yes a dry area, although in a Welsh December dry would be a relative term! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (19 Dec 2018)

Hi all, 





TBRO said:


> So yes a dry area, although in a Welsh December dry would be a relative term!


I thought you probably lived in the west, mainly because of the moss and lichens. The fern is Hard Fern "_Blechnum spicant_".

cheers Darrel


----------



## Kezzab (19 Dec 2018)

TBRO said:


> Full scape is going to have to await my Christmas Holidays but couldn’t resist setting up a moss pad.
> 
> This will require a lot of moss! I’ve been saving cuttings of weeping moss, so should be OK.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Could you not blend/food processor the moss and then spread it over the sponge to 'seed' it, then let it all grow in? You would need a lot less moss
k


----------



## TBRO (19 Dec 2018)

Hi, I’m in the fortunate position to have a lot of spare moss from my big tank, particularly weeping moss but also some Christmas, Fissidens and some plain old Java. 

I did think about the blender method, I have used it on some of the wood that’s going in. It does give a very nice natural look. Reading some terrarium blogs it seems mosses spread pretty readily by spore when growing in humid conditions, so hopefully this will get everything looking green! 

Also I’m not sure if the water flowing over the pads would just wash off moss that’s too chopped up? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (19 Dec 2018)

Need to keep trimming this stuff or it just falls off. Growing like crazy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kezzab (19 Dec 2018)

Fair enough! Just for argument's sake I'd thought maybe you could 'seed' the sponge then have it lying flat in a tray of water under a light until it grows in and firmly attaches, then shift it into place. But if you've loads, then crack on!


----------



## dw1305 (19 Dec 2018)

Hi all





Kezzab said:


> Just for argument's sake I'd thought maybe you could 'seed' the sponge then have it lying flat in a tray of water under a light until it grows in and firmly attaches, then shift it into place.


I'm pretty sure it will spread fairly quickly whatever you do, but I think @Kezzab's idea is the best way to get a quick cover and good attachment.

cheers Darrel


----------



## TBRO (19 Dec 2018)

I did try something along those lines a few months ago. It didn’t really take off so I just put the propagator in the garden. Despite winter temperatures there does look to have been some small amount of growth. Think the humidity wasn’t right inside. Moss is amazingly bulletproof. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (20 Dec 2018)

This is giving me all sorts of ideas about a plant impregnated HM filter. I wonder though how long it would last before the plants prevented flow through the sponge?


----------



## dw1305 (21 Dec 2018)

Hi all, 





AverageWhiteBloke said:


> This is giving me all sorts of ideas about a plant impregnated HM filter. I wonder though how long it would last before the plants prevented flow through the sponge?


I've always planted the top and tank side of mine when I've used them. They probably clog a but quicker with plants but you can rinse them out plants and all. 

Here is one planted with Windelov Java Fern. (from <"https://www.aquariumforum.de/threads/113255-erfahrungsbericht-bepflanzte-rueckwand">)



 

The corner filters (eck matten filters) are my preference, but it doesn't make any difference in use.

Moss works quite well, but it ends up very mulmy. They naturally end up moss covered, because any loose bits of moss are drawn onto the sponge and start growing.

The <"Seriously Fish HMF article"> is quite good.

cheers Darrel


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (21 Dec 2018)

Interesting, the project I had envisaged was to have a sponge separating a void for the heater and small pump then planting the sponge. Draw the water up using a small pump connected to a spray bar which then sprayed down the face of the sponge watering the plants and returning back into the tank for re-circulation which is only kept 3/4full. Two worries would be sponge getting top heavy with the plants grown on the top section and wanting to slump and the sponge getting clogged up with plant roots too quickly. I might have a crack at this though, nothing to lose.


----------



## Edvet (21 Dec 2018)

Using 5 cm thick coarse foam is quite sturdy, i would not be worried it growth closed or topple easily. especially if wedged in like in matten filters. You can always "tie"it to an structure like eggcrate to give it more strength.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (21 Dec 2018)

Edvet said:


> You can always "tie"it to an structure like eggcrate to give it more strength.



Good thinking @Edvet I have some eggcrate. I can a feel a project coming on! Thinking cut the sponge to size, plant the sponge and grow out of water as in @TBRO suggestion then set it up as a HM filter. Probably best done when the weather improves and getting more light though. Sorry for stamping all over your post buddy but I'm following this with interest. Really loving these part submerged setups so will be interested which plants fair better out of water. Keep us updated


----------



## TBRO (21 Dec 2018)

No problem! I thought of lots of ways of DIY ing this set up. The moss on the filter foam was a trial run. 

I could totally envision the rear wall of a tank being one big sponge filter, planted with moss. No reason part of that filter moss couldn’t be above the water! 

Will check on the garden moss this weekend. I bet it’s still going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siege (21 Dec 2018)

Just saw this thread very good info. I will follow more closely with interest.



FishLifeLondon said:


> Although I enjoy much of what I see on James Wong's Instgram feed according to Carlos Magdelena he doubts the success of his lily bowl with little light. To me it's unclear as to wether his 'updates' are more 'throwbacks'. Perhaps he simply bought a lily that had already flowered. Anyway, I don't doubt his success with the betta aquarium, the shallow aquarium, light bulb wabi kusa, his window sill pots and planted coffee table. I just imagine it's quite easy as a public figure to gloss over little bits of information or claim some half truths.
> .



This post caught my attention. Most of his plants come from Aquarium Gardens (apart from some very specialist mini versions). They are exactly like anyone would purchase and are no different.

I think James would agree that he enjoys expimenting and if it didn’t work it wouldn’t make his Instagram page. 
But there is no trickery in what he shows. 

If you have an queries send him a personal message, he is very easy to talk to!


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (21 Dec 2018)

What's his insta account? There's a few James wongs on there when I search. 

Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Siege (21 Dec 2018)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> What's his insta account? There's a few James wongs on there when I search.
> 
> Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk



@botanygeek.

He is often on gardeners question time and occasionally country file. Had a book out and tv programme called grow your own drugs.
I tried, the magistrate didn’t think it was a good idea!


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (21 Dec 2018)

You should have just told the magistrate you were going to save them a job and incinerate the drugs, just slowly over a period of time, mainly at the weekend. 

Yeah I know the geezer you mean now, I think I saw him on one of George's videos. I'll add him now.

Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (22 Dec 2018)

Finally found some time to set up the filter and get that all running. 

Just needs the flow reducing a bit with the taps on the Ehime. 

Once all the pads are in place it pretty silent. 

Water looks a bit tinted due to it coming from my rain butt, which is full of tannin leaching wood. Purigen in filter so should get stripped out. 

Going with rain water to reduce any water stains on the glass + I fancy keeping some soft water fish, maybe Rasbora axelrodi? 

Will do more scape as time allows! 











Thanks for looking. T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (22 Dec 2018)

More messing around, adding some wood then using bits of moss to draw water over the wood. Working really well, hopefully get the blended moss on the wood going. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (22 Dec 2018)

How is the noise with that system?


----------



## TBRO (22 Dec 2018)

Virtually silent, the pads stop any water trickle sound. Actually I could raise the water level and stop even that minor drip. The video has sound. T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (22 Dec 2018)

Cool! Thanks


----------



## FishLifeLondon (22 Dec 2018)

It's only the success with the Lilly pond that I somewhat doubt. I had a conversation with Carlos Maglenda who is a Lilly specialist at Kew Gardens and credited with saving a Rwandan Lilly that was going extinct. He doubted the success with getting a Lilly to flower with lacking light. I felt inclined to believe Carlos, but I still plan on giving an indoor Lilly a go myself.

When I was looking for a way to explain his success, I just thought that he could be misleading with his IG. I've just sent him a dm about the conditions of his success, which I should have done earlier before posting what I have. I'll post some updates if I get a reply.


----------



## FishLifeLondon (22 Dec 2018)

I've had a conversation with James and he confirmed that his success was achieved without sunlight using exclusively ikea grow light LEDs. He also has lilies in 4 different aquariums. Some of my confusion over wether they were updates or throwbacks shows that they were all updates. In some I saw no lily leaves which transpires was because of him trimming back to move in some wood and he said they grew back well. 

Therefore I'd like to retract my comment and add that I'll hopefully be trying a Lilly pond around spring time. I would also like to add that again our hobby proves not to be a science and we should all remain humble in this knowledge.


----------



## TBRO (23 Dec 2018)

Can anyone suggest clean up crew for this one. I was hoping to keep some shrimp but I’m not sure they are compatible with the Blackwater conditions. 

Checked the parameters pH 5.5, and basically nothing else (Vry low KH/GH), a trace of nitrate. Probably not ideal for shrimp or nerites? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc Davis (23 Dec 2018)

Coming along well. Some fine gravel and some rounded stones should look really good in the bottom section


----------



## TBRO (23 Dec 2018)

@CooKieS wanted to know how loud it is, I realize my house is a pretty noisy place till everyone has gone to bed! Quick vid with sound. Basically just the noise of the filter. Purigen has worked well on the tannin 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (30 Dec 2018)

Got some nice emergant moss growing in my propagator, after using yoghurt method. 






Got the vivarium mister on a timer now, 10 mins every 2 hours (every hour when lights on). 

Got a pretty good idea of lava rock hard scape. 





Pretty much ready to get this one scaped, hopefully S-Day on 2nd Jan....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (2 Jan 2019)

Few pics from today’s scape session. Will do a full tank video when I get a chance. Thanks T





Hard scape 





Plants in the mist 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbara Turner (2 Jan 2019)

Very interesting to see this tank coming together, I keep wondering about doing a DIY version. 
Are the plants grown in a course filter foam?  Something like 15ppi?


----------



## TBRO (2 Jan 2019)

Hi Barbara, yes I think the pads are just coarse filter foam. It’s tricky to find in black and in narrow pads (they are only about 1 cm thick). 

Mostly just moss on the wall itself so far, obviously the Hydrocotyle as well. I’m trying some Pinitifada. ADA literature suggests most plants can grow on the wall. 

Just hoping the humidity is high enough. I would prefer to avoid a lid but that would be an obvious solution. Think a dimmer for the light would also help. Hopefully with time the plants will harden off, just keep misting in the meantime.

Already have some stowaway shrimp that came in the moss from my main tank. Stock wise was thinking of trying Scarlet Badis and/or Sundario Axelrodi “blue”. T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (2 Jan 2019)

quick videos showing the planted tank. Some more plants arriving next week, including some Anubis “mini mini” for the shady underwater areas and Hydrocotyle Verticla for the back wall. 





Thanks T 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquacoen (2 Jan 2019)

Looking very good! I like the looks of the lavastone and roots together.
I think adding Anubias is a good choice, keep us posted!


----------



## TBRO (5 Jan 2019)

Added a couple of Badis that I saw at LFS, they only had two. Really charming little fish. They seem to appreciate all the roots and overhangs + the numerous daphnia in there. 

Funny  they go for some daphnia which are simply too big to get in their mouth, think all but the tiniest shrimp will be OK! 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Konsa (5 Jan 2019)

Hi
One of my LFS keeps almost constant suply of Baddis and they are always in little betta trio with shrimp arround them.
Regards Konsa


----------



## TBRO (6 Jan 2019)

Cool, I would like to find a female but I’ve heard they are rare in the trade. 

I read they are “micro predators” with “micro“ being the operative word! 

Was a bit worried when I asked the shop what they had been eating and they said crushed flake. Surprised, I asked if they had been taking the flake. They said they weren’t sure as they just left them too it... In any case they seem to feed on live daphnia, need to try them on frozen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (11 Jan 2019)

From what I understand (though I've never kept them!) you are probably best sticking with the two males in a tank that size because I believe they can be territorial... presumably ading females would be ok but I assume more than one... worth a little research...


----------



## TBRO (11 Jan 2019)

Thanks Matt, one of them is quite bright coloured and bold, the other is much duller and more shy. It’s not impossible that the dull one is female. More likely a sub dominant male (Rachel O’Leary’s video on them was good). 

Either way there has been no violence. Should be a nice environment for them. Much like a shallow river bank they would inhabit in the wild. T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (18 Jan 2019)

Coming along quite well, reducing the brightness of the twinstar helps not burn the plants. Still some transitioning going on but everything grows. I even have some Java fern grow (still too tiny to get a photo). 

The upper plastic trough requires some cleaning, especially the holes get blocked (pipe cleaner works well). Some water top ups but otherwise low maintenance.

Adding 2 ml of TNC complete a day. Think I might need more, some chlorosis on the Hydrocotyle tripartita? 

Badis happy, getting daphnia from my rain butt. Going to look for some Rocket Killie fish....

Thanks for looking. T






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (19 Jan 2019)

Watching the Badis spar. No points for guessing the dominant one! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (1 Feb 2019)

Few more snaps of the Badis chasing each other. 2 is plenty for this scape!

Fascinating little fish, always hunting or showing off.













T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (2 Feb 2019)

Little stunners, how is there temperament with other fish/shrimp? 
Thanks
Ady


----------



## TBRO (2 Feb 2019)

There’s some Amano and cherry shrimp in there. They ignore each other. My guess is they won’t bother other fish. 

They aren’t violent, just chase and show off to each other. At times they hunt daphnia together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (2 Feb 2019)

Thanks.


----------



## TBRO (2 Feb 2019)

I think the problem with other fish would be that they are tiny (3 - 4 cm), would easily be outcompeted by even neons! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (2 Feb 2019)

Yeah maybe one for a species only tank.


----------



## tam (2 Feb 2019)

Missed the update on this... wow! That's looks soo cool! Makes me want to extend the back of my tank upwards... that would be a cool product, a wall that 

On thin filter pads... the aquaone above tank trickles take about 15x6x1cm thick course foam pads - expensive for the branded ones but knockoffs available on ebay.

The badis are great, my favourite fish at the moment. So dinky, but mine will happy eat a full size daphnia - might just be yours have a little growing? The completely ignore adult cherrys... I imagine they pick off the babies well as they are always prowling about hunting. No issues with them in with ember tetra, otos, habrosus cory. They watch their prey before pouncing so would definitely be at risk of our competing with anything to quick. At least with live daphnia you don't need to worry so much about over feeding so everyone gets some. I think they are the perfect choice for this tank though, they look really good!


----------



## TBRO (2 Feb 2019)

Thanks Tam. Will look out for the Aquaone pads. 

Yes, the Badis a real little characters. I’m lucky to have a rain barrel full of daphnia, which is fun to watch them get hunted down. They also seem to like fruit flies on the surface. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagillham (2 Feb 2019)

Great tank, the back wall looks great, no something I've seen before.

Makes me want to do an immersed wall in mine now!


----------



## DutchMuch (2 Feb 2019)

tank is looking fantastic! i love the wall 


All thats missing now is some cool salamander that can use the emerged area


----------



## TBRO (3 Feb 2019)

Thanks Dutch, yes a salamander or frog would be cool. However, open top means they would probably escape and end up eaten by my cat  

Funny above water, algae not an issue but aphids and low humidity have been a challenge! I wanted to add some lady bird larvae but they are not available in winter  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fred13 (3 Feb 2019)

You can always place a lid on and then introduce a frog . But since frog needs 90 to 100 percent humidity I am not so sure he will live .


----------



## TBRO (3 Feb 2019)

Well in lieu of a frog, I added another sundew. Keep getting some little black gnats, easy to catch but hopefully the plants can combat them. I think the chlorosis is improving with more ferts (adding 3 ml of TNC lite a day). 






First victim 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (3 Feb 2019)

Really cool setup, very Ada-esque!

Love the badis too, too bad we can't find any female for sale!


----------



## TBRO (3 Feb 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Really cool setup, very Ada-esque!
> 
> Love the badis too, too bad we can't find any female for sale!



Thanks! I did try to follow some of Mr A’s advice on golden ratio in this scape, I’m very happy with the overall layout. Just the growing that is challenging but that the fun?!

Yes if I had a female I’d happily leave them to have it too themselves but as is I’m on the lookout for some of clown killies. Think they will also enjoy the shallow, soft water conditions. T




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## da_vipin (4 Feb 2019)

Wow! amazing tank... 

Are you keeping the tank covered to retain humidity?


----------



## TBRO (4 Feb 2019)

Thanks, not covered at present. I just mist couple of times a day. Thinking of adding a 2/3 rds cover, I think it would help plants like Java Fern. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (6 Feb 2019)

Ok I’ve been struggling with Aphids!

They really wrecked the Hydrocotyle sp which I was hoping would be a glorious green mass by now. I tried fairy liquid and wanted to add lady bird larvae (not available in winter). So was wracking my brain on how to get rid of the little F@&£rs 

Then the obvious solution hit me.....drown them! 

So I’ve filled the tank to cover all the plants. As a bonus the Badis were quick to seize the free meal ticket and have started eating the drowning aphids! 

Not sure how long I need to leave it submerged? Probably leave at least to the weekend. 

Quite cool as an underwater scape:

















Wish me luck! Will have to quarantine future plants additions! T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papa_c (6 Feb 2019)

It now reminds me of a mangrove region in flood cycle!

Very impressive


----------



## akwarium (7 Feb 2019)

Aphids have no egg stage under good circumstances, like indoor conditions. So there is no point in keeping it flooded for long. 

Very nice tank, love the wall!


----------



## TBRO (7 Feb 2019)

Thanks for the tip! I was wondering that. How long can an aphid hold it’s breath???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagillham (7 Feb 2019)

TBRO said:


> Thanks for the tip! I was wondering that. How long can an aphid hold it’s breath??


I’m going to take a punt that the answer is under 24hrs!


----------



## TBRO (8 Feb 2019)

Ok well the Badis’ aphid feast had to come to an end. They did enjoy feeding right up to the upper rim: 






I’ve had this tank on a weird set of chesterdraws I got from a charity shop. It had been hugely reinforced, I wonder if it had previously been used to hold a tank? Either way it works but not the most elegant piece of furniture 





I ordered a cabinet ages ago but was very delayed for various reasons. It came this week. Decided to have a mission to transfer the tank to the new cabinet. I managed to get away with dropping the water to a few cm and then just slid it across. 









Think it definitely improves the overall look. Worth the wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (8 Feb 2019)

Obviously needed to check the mist still working: 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (8 Feb 2019)

Hi all,





TBRO said:


> As a bonus the Badis were quick to seize the free meal ticket and have started eating the drowning aphids!


Most fish are really <"keen on Aphids">, I always <"feed any I find to the fish">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## TBRO (9 Feb 2019)

Yes, and it also felt like great enrichment. They really seemed to enjoy hunting in a new environment. Might do it every month! Not difficult in a small tank like this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (10 Feb 2019)

Spot the new additions!

Came across some Rocket Killies. They seem well suited to the scape. Try really enjoy exploring all the overhanging, roots, moss, floating plants. 

Badis ignore them. Very different fish to the Badis. Virtually live in the surface film.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (10 Feb 2019)

Love the rocket killies! The scales looking amazing! Love the idea of flooding it and letting the fish eat the aphids! 

How’s the heather going? I’ve had mine soaking in a bucket with a heath mat for over a month now! Very slimy! Concerned about the bio load of it rotting!   



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (10 Feb 2019)

Thanks Tucker. Only issues with the heather is it harbored some little black gnats! Not a massive issue but they flood seems to have delt with them as well. I really like it, it has an almost Manitza quality in some old twisty bits. 

Good luck, Amano shrimp or nerite snail will destroy any bio film. I had a bit on my wood initially but nerite virtually polished it! I moved it to another tank so it wouldn’t starve. T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (10 Feb 2019)

TBRO said:


> Thanks Tucker. Only issues with the heather is it harbored some little black gnats! Not a massive issue but they flood seems to have delt with them as well. I really like it, it has an almost Manitza quality in some old twisty bits.
> 
> Good luck, Amano shrimp or nerite snail will destroy any bio film. I had a bit on my wood initially but nerite virtually polished it! I moved it to another tank so it wouldn’t starve. T
> 
> ...



Yeah, I love the look of it! I’ve got some really nice twisted pieces, similar to yours! 

How did you prep it?! Strip the bark? Soaked? Boiled?! 

Mines been in a kiln for 4 hours, then boiled for 2 and it’s been soaking for best part of a month! 

Hopefully with some shrimp and snails it’ll be ok! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (11 Feb 2019)

Wow! That’s some extensive prep. The stuff I used had probably been dead for years, so had no bark. I would make sure there’s no bark as it will just rot in tank. 

Otherwise as long as it sinks your good to use. I didn’t even need to bother with that, as most of my wood is in air. That said it does now seem to sink due to being constantly wet, I’m using moss‘ capillary action to draw water over the wood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (12 Feb 2019)

Nano room mates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Feb 2019)

Superb. liking this a lot, interesting fish choice


----------



## TBRO (13 Feb 2019)

Thanks Tim, they seem to be compatible, no violence so far. Although the water is only a few inches deep the killies rarely stray from the surface, the Badis mainly stick to the bottom.

I read that the killies are sometimes found in water less than an inch deep! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (14 Feb 2019)

Beware, they're Beautiful but love to jump! Nice pics!


----------



## TBRO (14 Feb 2019)

Yes, I was a bit concerned about jumping but they would need to get about 30 cm vertical height, to escape the tank! I’m trying to keep them happy, lots of floating plants and overhanging growth. 

They are charming little fellows, like long bumble bees. Unfortunately only got two females in group of 7, not ideal. Will have to keep my eyes peeled, not that common in LFS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (15 Feb 2019)

The Killies seem to have settled in quite well. Quick vid of the gang after some daphnia. Sorry about the quality, old phone!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soggybongo (15 Feb 2019)

love it but needs a little surface ripple


----------



## TBRO (19 Feb 2019)

Cheers, unfortunately I can’t really induce much flow due to the green wall but I think the fish like it that way. Kind of low flow but high filter volume set up. 

Funny pic of the Badis and Killies going their separate ways after a daphnia binge:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Buce (20 Feb 2019)

Great liitle setup, gotta love those killifish


----------



## TBRO (21 Feb 2019)

Thanks Steve.

Got some plants from Aquarium Gardens. Asked for ones growing in emergant state, which were provided. 

I wanted to enhance the concavity by growing bushier plants at both edges of the scape. Before making changes:





All the plants spent a few hours underwater just in case of any potential pests. Cardinals in my big tank happy to inspect! 

I got some Anubias “Coin Nana”; H.pinitifada and some Starygynae sp

I made little Wabi Kusai with moss (left some rock wool around roots):





I then either just tucked them into the hard scape or pinned to wall with stainless steel wire. Looks a bit messy but hopefully will add complexity as they grow along the sides:





The micro climate theory seems to be working, measured humidity is in the mid 80s now. Quite a differential from the room which is in mid 50s 

Thanks for looking. T




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (15 Mar 2019)

Few quick snaps. Getting some good growth, now adding 5 ml of TNC light a day. Seems like a lot but I guess the plants have unlimited CO2! 

Will do a video when I have access to a better cam. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (16 Mar 2019)

Really stunning emersed section, the first image in your last post is epic, looks so natural.


----------



## TBRO (16 Mar 2019)

Cheers Ady, I’m really enjoying it. Going to start adding some nitrogen ferts. Should see everything go nuts! 

I always have to keep reminding myself that at best I can get underwater CO2 to 30 ppm before gassing the fish. The air it is at least 650 ppm (often more indoors). Thus it’s really just nutrients holding the plants back, especially with 12 hour photo period. 

Will try and borrow my sisters camera next weekend and get some good full tank shots. T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (23 Mar 2019)

A photo update: 

Full tank shots 


















I’m really pleased that the anubias are now growing well in an emergant form:









The moss seems to work as a good substrate for the other plants to grow through 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (28 Mar 2019)

Started dosing iron daily. Could be totally subjective but I think it looks greener already. 





Anubias “coin nana” seems happy now, putting out new leaves 





I created a little extension to hide the inflow pipe. Used the moss wrapped around a chunk of florists Oasis. Working well. 









Loads of interesting stuff in this scape, found some little buces and Java fern growing below the Hydrocotyle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (28 Mar 2019)

I like it, looks like an little jungle! 

Fishes are happy?


----------



## PARAGUAY (28 Mar 2019)

Great work plants look super healthy


----------



## aquacoen (29 Mar 2019)

Amazing! Plants look very green and healthy 
How do you keep the glass and side panels so clean?
Do you use RO water?


----------



## TBRO (29 Mar 2019)

CooKieS said:


> I like it, looks like an little jungle!
> 
> Fishes are happy?



Thanks, I’m going to let it go fairly wild before any trim! 

Two Badis are fine, one is dominant but both feed well (will only take live food).

Unfortunately I lost about half the killies soon after introducing. They were pretty skinny and didn’t feed. The remaining Killies seem well, feed and chase around. 

Got some CRS in there too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (29 Mar 2019)

PARAGUAY said:


> Great work plants look super healthy



Thanks, penny only recently dropped that I need to fertilize like it is a high tech set up. Plants really responded well. 

It’s essentially a kind of hydroponic system so they need a lot of nutrients dosing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (29 Mar 2019)

aquacoen said:


> Amazing! Plants look very green and healthy
> How do you keep the glass and side panels so clean?
> Do you use RO water?



Thanks Coen, I use rain water that I collect. It has minimal dissolved minerals so doesn’t stain the glass. 

Also the fish like the low pH. 

Only cleaned the underwater glass once since set up. Virtually no algae. I guess the water volume is very heavily filtered (if you count the wall as a large filter pad!). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (29 Mar 2019)

Couple of quick snaps of fish competing for daphnia 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (9 Apr 2019)

Trimming back the Hydrocotyle Verticla, trying to stop it drowning the Anubias. Got “Coin Nana” and “Mini mini” in the tank both grow above and below the surface. There are some buces and Java fern but they seem less tolerant of the low humidity. 

Full tank  (need to clean pipes )





Underwater mini mini 





Above water mini mini and some Java fern





Anubias corner





Thanks for looking. T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (9 Apr 2019)

Growing plants emersed without algae problems is awesome


----------



## TBRO (9 Apr 2019)

Yes, particularly with Anubias! 

The underwater ones still have some algae from when I took them from my big tank. 

The Buce “Wavy Green” and “Needle Leaf“ badly melted but are now making new leaves. Seem to have responded to dosing iron. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (13 Apr 2019)

Water change time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (14 Apr 2019)

Looks amazing! Love the Dario’s! 

How many litres does this hold? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (14 Apr 2019)

Thanks Tucker. Volume is a bit tricky, depending on how deep you fill it! With the filter it’s anything from 22 - 25 L

Keep thinking I should get more fish but the volume isn’t that great when you consider all the lava rock etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (14 Apr 2019)

Yeah, that’s why I was asking! I have 15L on my new one and don’t think I’ll put anything in other than shrimp! Really wanted some Dario’s or a few galaxy rasbora but just don’t think it’ll be enough room! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (14 Apr 2019)

Depends on the scape, one Dario would be OK. They are not very active swimmers. The Killies are also quite sedate but they do jump. T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (14 Apr 2019)

Yeah I’ve kept killies before, had them for around 2 years, then got another and he jumped within a week! 

I’ll give killies a moss for this one! I might just stick with shrimp and get another tank... I’m sure the misses won’t mind 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (17 Apr 2019)

Got a new phone, quite a difference:

iPhone 6






iPhone XS





Really handles the greens and bright/dark a lot better. Need to play more! T 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquacoen (17 Apr 2019)

Looking good!!!


----------



## TBRO (23 Apr 2019)

My daphnia are doing great, so am feeding up my fish. Quick vid of a big daphnia feast at the wall:




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J@mes (25 Apr 2019)

This is awesome. Makes me want to up my game


----------



## TBRO (25 Apr 2019)

Thanks James, the emergent plants are pretty rampant. Will soon need to trim the H.verticla (or rig up a suspended light!). 

Quick vid messing with iMovie, had to put on the cheesy music to disguise my breathing and creaky knees! 



EDIT: seems the music doesn’t cross over! Enjoy my own sound effects...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Filip Krupa (27 Apr 2019)

TBRO said:


> EDIT: seems the music doesn’t cross over! Enjoy my own sound effects...



Sounds fine to me!

Great vid, even better tank!

Fil


----------



## TBRO (27 Apr 2019)

Thanks Fil, I’m happy with the look of two dominant species. I do miss the big expanses of Moss but it’s still there underneath. T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (11 May 2019)

So as this scape has started growing up and out I’ve started to feel the Twinstar is cutting off the top of the scape. 

After researching a few options I decided to get the Atledis Cookies light. It fits neatly on the back glass between the DOOA wall (thanks to Dave at Aquarium Gardens for measuring it!). 

When I unboxed it, I found it also comes with wires to suspend it. Might think about that in future. 

Very nice product all feels solid. Only niggle was lack of UK plug but easily sorted. 





Twinstar 





Cookies 


















The light is different, more yellow/red tones than Twinstar also more single point effect. I’m really pleased it opened up the top of the tank a lot. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obsessed (12 May 2019)

That's really green and fresh looking
Looks great very natural


----------



## CooKieS (12 May 2019)

I always loved the look of that cookie led, unfortunately it's too low lumens for my 60p.

I've to say that it looks great in your setup.

Are you planning to trim that hydrocotyle? It's looking nice but takes a lot of Space for another plants to show


----------



## TBRO (13 May 2019)

Hi Thanks, for the comments. 

I’ve trimmed both hydrocotyle species several times but only in a focused areas (like maintaining the central gap). I’m trying to promote the h.pinitifada but it simply doesn’t grow as fast. 

I think one day I will rescape without the hydrocotyle, try a different stem plants. Or just anubias?? 

T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (13 May 2019)

CooKieS said:


> I always loved the look of that cookie led, unfortunately it's too low lumens for my 60p.



Yes, without looking at the tech specs. I would say the Twinstar was brighter but the quality is quite different. Somehow the point source of the Cookies makes the shadows around the leaves sharper, like sunlight shafting into a jungle pool. The light from the Twinstar felt quite flat by comparison. 

I do also have the light as high as it will go on it’s stand. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (18 May 2019)

Quick pic of the killies at water change time. I’m sure they would be happy living in a cm or two of water! 





Topped up again 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Buce (19 May 2019)

Still looking good


----------



## TBRO (19 May 2019)

Steve Buce said:


> Still looking good



Thanks Steve. Soon going to need a radical trim, will look a bit rough for a bit. Will be interesting to see what happened to the moss and anubias 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (28 May 2019)

Tank suffered an epic chop! 

Pruned all the hydrocotyle back hard. Trying to get the H.pinitifada to be more dominant.

Halfway:





Nice anubias uncovered









Post chop (tannin stained water due to my rain water butt running low!) 





Hopefully it will recover! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (17 Jul 2019)

Not updating in a while. Needless to say the hydrocotyle grew right back in no time! 

It’s a bit like stems in a conventional tank. I’m just a bit lazy to keep it under control. 

Did a little proof of concept project this evening. I’m thinking of rescaping for a moss and anubias dominated scape. Just will be so much less work! 

I’m growing Moss on a chunk of oasis but after reading up on oasis. I think it’s not ideal to have in your tank! Still the fish seem healthy so, I’ve left it for now. 





I have some Hygrolon material which is very good at wicking water. Certainly used with Orchids, so I was wondering if it would work for Moss and anubias? Set up some wood, draped with hygrolon. Added moss. See if it works









If this is successful, I will probably tear out all the hydrocotyle and do a emergant, branchy scape. A la :







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (17 Jul 2019)

Here’s the current overgrown tank






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (17 Jul 2019)

May I Ask where did you but this sexy atledtis cookie?

I found the 2 modules on aquasabi but I would need thé 3 modules version, Can I buy these  modules separately?

Thanks 
Tank is looking wild


----------



## TBRO (17 Jul 2019)

Thanks Cookies, I got the light from Aquarium Gardens in the UK. I don’t think they sell the separate modules but worth asking. They are always helpful. T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

